# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من لنا بكتاب عمدة الفقه ؟

## أبو محمد المكي

من لنا بكتاب عمدة الفقه للإمام الموفق ابن قدامة المقدسي ـ رحمه الله ـ مخطوطاً ؟

----------


## أبو العباس النجدي

تجد نسختين منه في مركز ودود للمخطوطات..

هنا نسخة أولى، وهذه أخرى..

----------


## عزمي حمود ال

جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن هل يوجد متن لكتاب عمدة الفقه حجمه أقل من ذلك

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تفضل أخي الحبيب من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/40378448.../__online.html

----------


## احمد موسى

الرابط قد حذف اخي

----------

